# Upstate NY - Saratoga Couny



## iluvmytack (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, I need help digging a site on my own farmland.  I am new to digging bottles, but I found a few bottles/jars lying in the woods and started digging.   It was an old dump site. I have just begun and found lots of bottles, jars etc. There are tons more down there. It is not easy digging.  There are trees and roots and rocks.  Unfortunately, I have arm and hand injuries and can no longer dig.  If anyone is interested, please let me know.  The original farmhouse was built over 200 years ago.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi there, I live just north of Saratoga, and would love to get out to do some digging. Have'nt been out in awhile. Early Sunday mornings is my best time slot. Can you get out on Sundays? I too have some limitations with my left arm. Maybe together we can equel one whole digger. What town do you live in? Do you collect any type of bottles in particular? I like a little bit of everything. If you want to pm me your name and phone number, I will give you a call, and maybe we can set something up. Have a great day. Mark


----------



## Hi (Jul 26, 2014)

How old is the glass you are pulling?  I'd be interested in helping if you are still in need.  I regularly dig 10 foot holes in dumps.  Got a spring steel probe, shovels, three prong scratchers and a good amount of experience.  I live in Clifton Park NY(southern saratoga county).  Send me a pm if you need help.  Good luck!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 28, 2014)

So the big thing I am looking for bottles that were hand blown in the period of glass bottle making when the bottles were turned in the mold to reduce the marks of the mold seams.  For this current study, i am looking for bottles that required an applied ahd tooled finish glass on the neck after the blowpipe removal.  The main objective includes the existence of vertical ...twis stress in the neck glass under that applied finish.  These lines are usually around an inch long and exist in 6, 8, or 10 lines and will twist near the top ( left or right ) depending on which direction the bottle turned his blow pipe.  So far they have hooked to the left. I also just got a new bottle mystery that I wrote about yesterday, where the sidewalls of the bottle had many (30), vertical almost black lines from the bottom to the shoulder(6") and about a quarter of an inch between them.  I can't imagine what caused this marking.  The bottle has an applied finish and an embossed bottom. The only thing I can imagine is that the bottom plate was swabbed with a black oil that flashed - up in the mold when the parison was inserted and closed in the mold.   ??? DOSE ANYONE HAVE A BOTTLE WITH LINES LIKE THIS???   RED Matthews


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 7, 2015)

Let me know if you would like help still this year in digging your farm dump.  I grew up my whole life in Saratoga County and love history.  I know a lot about old bottles and will tell you exactly what they are and value upon finding them.  I know the ins and outs about finding the dumps and where they start and end.  PM me on here if you still need any help this year!  Happy Hunting!


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 9, 2016)

hi, i have a lead for digging in central new york state. it is 2 acres and had houses from the late 1700's on it. although it was a poor street i found a nice ink, a gold pocket watch and an entire set of those iron shoe forms as well as great bottles. oh, and fragments of clay pipes. i own the property so PM me for details.


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 10, 2016)

margclearlake said:


> hi, i have a lead for digging in central new york state. it is 2 acres and had houses from the late 1700's on it. although it was a poor street i found a nice ink, a gold pocket watch and an entire set of those iron shoe forms as well as great bottles. oh, and fragments of clay pipes. i own the property so PM me for details.



Hello, I would be interested in helping you dig.  I tried to PM you, but you don't have it enabled on here.  That sounds like an exciting spot with lots of history!  I go to a couple spots in Central NY a couple times a year to dig as well.  You can PM me if you'd like!


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 11, 2016)

hey bobby, tried to PM you and it says you cant get messages either. is this site wide? anyone that can give me tips on how to contact please do. my email is neelford at the popular free email site.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 12, 2016)

Try to PM me now....I went to settings; general settings; Receive Private Messaging: and clicked on "from all members."  Should work now.  Let me know.


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 12, 2016)

yep, still says you dont receive. look at my previous post and put yahoo.com with my neelford


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 12, 2016)

i think i have my PM turned on!! contact me


----------



## Woke72712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey,


----------



## Woke72712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Were you still in need of help, im sure by now you found someone to help dig.


----------

